# Big Pine Key in mid-March



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

We got a place for a few days in mid-March at Big Pine Key. We'll have a boat at our dock too 

Anyone have suggestions regarding where to fish with the boat?
Also, any suggestions for bridge fishing? Do people surf fish there?

We'll have a 4X4 with us, but I'm thinking there isn't any sand to drive on like there is along the east coast. Google Earth is showing me a lot of parking lots in the Keys that are close to the water, so maybe that will suffice!? 

We'll hit the local tackle shops for bait and suggestions too, but I figured there'd be folks in this forum with some good info too.

Thanks in advance!
Bob


----------



## wavygravy (Oct 28, 2008)

Im no expert at fishing the keys, but Ive been down there a few times and can offer some advice. Bring a variety of rods for a variety of fish. There are huge sharks down there, and a hunk of barracuda thrown out during the night will make for some fun action at night. Cast nets are necessary to catch bait, if you have a boat you can chum up ballyhoo, around the mangroves there are small baitfish all over. Most of your local tackle shops have live shrimp, and everything in the keys eats shrimp. Bring an assortment of jig heads, sabiki rigs, big hooks, and other swim baits. My favorite is always casting around the mangroves, juvinile groupers, big snappers and cudas hang out around them and make for some interesting fights if they drag you into the weeds. The tried and true headboats will always give you a good time. Usually $30-50 pp will bring you home a cooler of snapper which always are tasty, your own gear and braid will triple the average catch. Theres no beach to drive on really, and 'surf' fishing is pretty much along any bridge in the keys. Each one has a pier along it with snappers waiting for shrimp.

Good luck when you go, Ill be there in April and cannot wait. This year my goal is to catch a tarpon, and Im feeling lucky.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the good info!


----------



## GA Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

About this time last year I spent a month researching fishing in the FL Keys. I am defiantly not an expert, but a friend and I spent 5 weeks camping and fishing in this area March-mid April 2010. The Big Pine Key area is by far my favorite area to fish, specifically between the old and new bridges at Bahia Honda State Park. The channel between the gulf and the Atlantic is home to a diverse and abundant population of fish (they have fish cams along the bridge pylons - http://teens4oceans.org/webcam/ggrp/bahiacam.html). Tarpon, Spanish Macs, Snapper (mostly mangrove, some mutton, and an occasional yellow tail), Grouper (check regs for season and bag limits) and numerous varieties of sharks (both very big and small). Several guides who specialize in Tarpon fishing launch from the boat ramp at Bahia Honda: both because of the short run (maybe 5 mins) and great Tarpon fishing this time of the year. At times, there is a strong current that runs through the channel so be careful if you anchor. There are several methods of fishing this area. Drifting with a live shrimp or pinfish can be very productive. Anchoring up current of the bridge pylons (Personally I never got too close to the old bridge because of falling debris which I have witnessed 1st hand from a few feet away). This is a great location for an experienced kayaker. 

There are numerous bridges to fish from in this area, but keep in mind some of the bridges are temporarily closed to fishing while they are being refinished. Don’t over look the small channels; we caught some nice snapper at some of these spots. If the weather is too windy, ride some of the back roads in Big Pine and find the culverts that connect the ponds (not sure what they are called). I was down in Dec and we had some windy days, and could not get out. It was almost like a pay pond, the snapper were so plentiful.

For real time advice, I highly recommend Jig’s Bait and Tackle. Not because of the price (although they were competitive), but because of the fishing advice and customer service. While I was buying bait, a couple came in new to the area and inquired where to fish. The owner took the time to outfit them with bait and tackle (as he should) and he also showed them several spots in the mangrove islands where to fish (it was a windy day). But then he gave them a business card and told them if they get lost or in a jam to give him a call and he would ensure they get help if needed. If he had to, he said he would come get them. Now I am sure he does not extend this offer to everyone, but I thought it was above and beyond.

Pinfish and shrimp can get expensive. Pinfish can be caught around several of the bridges I can tell you some specific locations if you send me your email. We were also able to catch shrimp with small dip nets and flashlights at night along the beach.

From my experience you don’t need a 4X4. As you mentioned there are numerous areas to park right on the water. Many of these areas are shallow and can be waded. It’s a short drive from Big Pine, but Long key has some great shallow areas for Bonefish and Permit. It seems like you could walk for 3/4 of a mile and still be waist deep. If the wind cooperates, the ocean side of Bahia Honda also has some great areas for wade fishing for bone/Permit.

The best advice I can give is to have a backup plan in case of weather (more than half the time we were down we could not get out due to weather, but there is always the other side of the island if the winds are howling or back in the mangroves). It can be windy in March/early April, but the fishing (especially Tarpon) is phenomenal.


----------

